# Fybrogel question



## starting out (Jul 19, 2010)

have been taking this 2 sachets a day for the last few days as I've been experiencing the joys of constipation. Is it ok to keep taking this for an extended period of time while pregnant. i don't want to stop and end up constipated again but I don't want to keep taking it if it wold be harmful.

Thanks!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is not harmful as far as I know.

Bulk forming laxatives are just like taking a bowl of fibre cereal.


----------



## starting out (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for that.


----------

